# My baby is in a magazine!!!!!!!!



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Ajay is out of my first litter and one that was co-owned with Jason of this board. I placed him at about 6 months old in a very nice SAR home. I couldn't be happier, he is well on his way to certification and has an experienced handler that thinks the world of him.

Well, this month he has his picture in Police K9 Magazine page 55!! 

So if any of you subscribe to it that's my boy running in the air!

And a very big congrats to Jason. His male is the sire and I leased the mom from him!

And a very big thank you to Jason also. Because of him, my first litter is one that I think I will compare all the rest to.

(Can you tell I'm excited?) LOL


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Congratttt...Betty..Now we have a Super Star


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks Musa!

Can you tell I'm excited all out of proportion! LOL


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome
how proud are you!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcawesome
> how proud are you!!!


I'm so happy, I'm feeling a bit silly about it.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Betty101
> (Can you tell I'm excited?) LOL


really







i'da never guessed








oh course you're excited, as well you should be








we're excited with you !


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

wow wonderful can the magazine page be scanned and posted?


----------



## Aquaholic (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is a link to the page it looks like page 55 is about 3/4 of the way down the page. Ajay looks like a stud









Police K9 

Edit: Click on "Pages" then scroll down!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Of course he's a stud! He was my little rat face red collar runt boy.............

Carol and him make a true team. She is the one that deserves the bragg but tough, I got here first!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

That's great Betty!!! I'd be excited too


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats Betty!!
















How cool is that~ having one of your pups in the police K9 magazine..

Is this the pup that will titled soon?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is something to brag about!!! 

You must be very proud! Congrats on breeding great dogs!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Well on his way to certifcation. He is in a very active SAR home. He is being trained in Cadaver and trailing.

Thanks guys!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Very cool!!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

That's wonderful !!!

Please scan the page and post it so we can see. Can you do that?

Congrats.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome!


----------

